
Ask HN: News.Y Combinator.com wants to use your devices location - hanniabu
I&#x27;m on here nearly every day and today, for the first time, I received a notification (on mobile) with the site requesting to use my location.<p>1. Has anybody else started receiving this prompt?<p>2. Why does this site need my location?
======
dmlittle
1\. No, I've never gotten the prompt.

2\. I don't think it needs it?

What phone do you have and what browser are you using?

~~~
hanniabu
Samsung galaxy 7, using chrome

~~~
DrScump
I'm using Chrome on a GS7 right now and have never seen this. I keep Location
Services off anyway. Version 73.0...

------
pronouncedGod
Answer to the first question - I mostly lurk and have not received this
notification from Safari at this time.

However, I would like to know why this website (and many others) need my
location data.

~~~
sli
This website does not ask for your location, OP pretty clearly has malware on
their phone. This site uses a measly 150 lines of JS and none of it involves
location. Feel free to see for yourself:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/hn.js](https://news.ycombinator.com/hn.js)

------
quickthrower2
1\. No

2\. It doesn’t

You may have malware or this is a MITM scenario, perhaps an Internet cafe?
Does the site show as secure?

------
l24ztj
You've got a virus.

------
acct1771
Second time I've read this question on this site today.

What are you guys installing/who builds your ROMs?

